# Suche alten GT- Rahmen



## Flowjob3 (27. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute, 

ich suche einen Ã¤lteren GT-Rahmen, aus dem ich mir ein kultiges Hardtail basteln mÃ¶chte. Kenne mich selbst nicht gut aus, deswegen mÃ¶chte ich mich beim Modell nicht festlegen.
Wichtig ist mir:



Style Ã¤hnlich wie "Zaskar", "Avalanche", etc.
auffÃ¤llige Farbe wÃ¤re super (grÃ¼n, gelb, blau, etc.)
gerne gebraucht, da...
max 300 Euro (lieber 50-100â¬)
fÃ¼r einen 85kg schweren und 1,85m groÃen Fahrer passend
Bin gespannt, was ihr noch in euren Kellern habt.
Solltet ihr einen Tip haben, wo ich sonst fÃ¼ndig werden kÃ¶nnte, wÃ¤re ich euch ebenso dankbar.

LG

P.S: Bilder sind natÃ¼rlich mehr als gern gesehen!


----------



## Rahbari (1. Juli 2013)

Für 50-100 EUR bekommst Du Taiwan-Alu-Rahmen. Von der Optik nicht schlechter als die Zaskars. Ruhig mal ab und zu in die ebay Kleinanzeigen schauen, z.B. das hier:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ainbike-26-zoll/114238696-217-1674?ref=search

Zaskar-Rahmen ohne Dellen und Risse gehen ab 200 EUR los. Eloxierte sind meist etwas teurer. Mit 1-2 Dellen und ohne Sticker kann man auch mal für gute 100 EUR einen Zaskar finden. Dann muss man aber schnell sein.

"Kult" wäre nur der Zaskar. Und Achtung: viele Taiwan-Alu-Rahmen (Pantera, Avalanche ab 93, Backwoods, Tempest etc.) werden gerne mal umgelabelt und als Zaskar verkauft. Einfachstes Erkennungsmerkmal. Nur das Zaskar hat eine flache Backplate am Ende des Oberrohrs; bei den Taiwan-Alus ist die gebogen (Ausnahme: 92er Pantera mit U-Brake). Zaskars haben zudem eine Seriennummer nur aus Zahlen (z.B. 04951234 für April 1995, laufende Nummer 1234, die Rahmengröße (z.B. "18") und das Alu-Material ("6061") eingeschlagen
 .
Was hältst Du von diesem (Original-Zaskar) hier in Türkis?




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=641062

Mit 185cm brauchst Du GT-Größe 18 Zoll. 19 würde aber auch gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowjob3 (3. Juli 2013)

@Rahbari:

erstmal vielen lieben dank für deine infos! kam erst heute heim und konnte deswegen nicht früher schreiben.
Der Rahmen in Türkis ist nahezu perfekt für meinen GEschmack. Leider schon weg, ein bisschen zu schlecht erhalten und dafür zu teuer.
Habe dennoch mal das Internet nach weiteren Modellen durchsucht, leider erfolgslos.

Ist 18 Zoll echt in Ordnung? Kenne mich da leider nicht aus.
Was sagst du denn zum Bravado-Rahmen? Da habe ich schon einige mit schönen Farben gefunden. AUßerdem sollte dieser ja auch billiger sein


----------



## Rahbari (3. Juli 2013)

Schade, dass Dir der türkise Zaskar durch die Lappen gegangen ist. Der war doch Top-Zustand bis auf ein paar unvollständige Decals? Aber egal, es kommen immer wieder Zaskars auf den Markt... Ansonsten hake nochmal bei dem VK nach. Der ist sehr nett.

Bravados sind klassische, hochwertige Stahlrahmen; ist natürlich eine filigranere Optik als das Alu der Zaskars bzw. Taiwan-Alus. Ich dachte, Dir wäre die massive Optik der Alu-Rahmen wichtig? Ein Bravado-Rahmen oder sonst guter GT-Stahlrahmen mit Gabel bekommst Du aber auch nicht unter 100, eher mehr. Ein Bravado 92 (Team gelb mit 3D-Gabel) oder 93 in Team Scream kann auch 200 oder mehr kosten.

Farben und GTs sind ein interessantes Thema. Die Stahlrahmen von 89 - 92 hatten i.d.R. sehr aufwändige, mehrfarbige Lackierungen. Ab 93 waren die Lackierungen dann i.d.R. nicht mehr so spektakulär (Ausnahme: 93er Bravado LE). Alu-Rahmen waren hingegen bis einschließlich 92 immer silber. Ab 93 gab es sie dann eloxiert bzw. lackiert.

Ich schlage vor, Du schaust Du Dir in Ruhe mal ein Paar Kataloge und Aufbauten hier im Forum an und guckst, welche Optik (Alu oder Stahl; Federgabel oder Starrgabel) und Farbe Du am besten findest. Die Auswahl an GT-Rahmen bzw. -Rädern ist nicht gerade klein (Ausnahme: Psyclone und Xizang), sodass kein Grund zur Eile besteht.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/v/Manufacturer+Archive/GT/Catalogues/

185cm bei 18 Zoll-GT (entspricht ca. 19,5 Zoll bei normalen Rädern) sollte klappen. Ich und viele andere fahren es jedenfalls so. Bei 18 Zoll ist die Auswahl auch am größten. Gemessen wird übrigens Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr.


----------



## cleiende (3. Juli 2013)

alt
auffällig
18"

hier lang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=624056


----------



## Rahbari (3. Juli 2013)

Hinweis an den Threadersteller: das von Cleiende gepostete 92er Avalanche ist vom Rahmenmaterial identisch mit dem von Dir geschätzten 92er Bravado. Bei dem Set sind zudem auch Gabel und Vorbau dabei. Die Lackierung ist herrlich aber natürlich weit entfernt von grün oder rot elox.


----------



## tomasius (3. Juli 2013)

Und er hat Groooooove Tube! 

Tom


----------



## Flowjob3 (7. Juli 2013)

erscheint mir echt ein schönes Rad, leider ist das Aussehen überhaupt nicht mein Fall, sprich ich weiß es nicht zu schätzen

Aber danke!


----------



## Romano71 (18. Juli 2013)

Freund von mir hat ein Aggressor in neon Grün mit Starrtabel stehen und will es loswerden.Meld dich mal per PN bei mir.Ich seh ihn gleich,frag nach und mach dir Bilder^^
Wollte ich mir erst holen,saß dann aber plötzlich auf einem 92er Avalanche in Daktari white ;-)


----------



## Flowjob3 (19. Juli 2013)

danke Jungs für alle Links, Tipps und Angebote. Bin fündig geworden.
Es wurde ein GT Pantera in einem, meiner Meinung nach, traumhaften Blau!
LG


----------



## Romano71 (19. Juli 2013)

Blau fahren kann dich den Führerschein kosten!
Laß dich bloß nicht erwischen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (19. Juli 2013)

Hi,

würde mich auch mal kurz hier einklinken. Ich schaue ab und zu mal nach GT's aus dem letzten Jahrtausend 
Meine Frage, was gab es damals als größte Rahmengröße von GT?... (insbesonders bei den Stahlrahmen)
... bin 198cm groß


----------



## cleiende (19. Juli 2013)

22 Zoll

Such mal nach Postings vom User "Kint", der atmet noch etwas dünnere Luft als Du. Da siehst Du 22" Rahmen.
Also sowas:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-lx-ausstattung/131572569-217-1093?ref=search


----------



## Romano71 (19. Juli 2013)

Da würd ich mir lieber ein 28er zum 29er umbauen.Bravado gabs doch als 28er.Rahmen war echt top.
Bin 1,85 und fahr 19"


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (19. Juli 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> 22 Zoll
> 
> Such mal nach Postings vom User "Kint"


... mach ich



Romano71 schrieb:


> Da würd ich mir lieber ein 28er zum 29er umbauen.Bravado gabs doch als 28er.Rahmen war echt top.
> Bin 1,85 und fahr 19"



Klingt gut 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-scream-20-zoll/122309977-217-1488?ref=search
... ist das ein 28er?

dort sieht man auch schon das Problem bei den meisten Anzeigen... Angaben zur Rahmengröße fehlen
Edit: 20 Zoll steht ja dort und kann man jetzt noch irgendwo nach GeoDaten forschen?

ansonsten schon mal danke


----------



## cleiende (19. Juli 2013)

Du willst 22 Zoll.....





Links: Ich, 180cm, mit einem Zaskar in 19"
Rechts: Mein Bruder, 188cm, mit einem Karakoram in 20"

Das Bravado LE aus den Kleinanzeigen hat 26" Laufräder.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (20. Juli 2013)

... danke
nach 22zoll kann ich wohl länger (weiter)suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (20. Juli 2013)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... danke
> nach 22zoll kann ich wohl länger (weiter)suchen



Nur wenn Du das Rad aus meinem Link oben nicht willst.


----------



## Romano71 (20. Juli 2013)

150er Vorbau,19" Rahmen und s hön lange Stütze...sollte klappen.
Hans Rey fährt 16" und ist auch schon 180


----------



## Kruko (20. Juli 2013)

Romano71 schrieb:


> Da würd ich mir lieber ein 28er zum 29er umbauen.Bravado gabs doch als 28er.Rahmen war echt top.
> Bin 1,85 und fahr 19"



Gab es nicht.

 @Rhetorik

Du brauchst GT-Mass 20 Zoll. Die alten GT's werden Mitte -Mitte gemessen. 22zoll brauchst du nur bei einer Größe über 2 m.


----------



## Romano71 (20. Juli 2013)

Gab doch Tourenbikes mit 28" Bereifung...

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GT_Bicycles

Modelle


----------



## Kruko (20. Juli 2013)

Romano71 schrieb:


> Gab doch Tourenbikes mit 28" Bereifung...
> 
> http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GT_Bicycles
> 
> Modelle



Natürlich gab es Tourenräder. 



Romano71 schrieb:


> *Bravado gabs doch als 28er.*



Das Bravado ist ein MTB und kein Tourenrad.


----------



## Romano71 (20. Juli 2013)

Hab ich auch gesehen.War mir nicht sicher.

Bei den Crossern lassen sich doch bestimmt dickere 29er Puschen draufziehen.Dann hat der Riese doch,was er will.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (20. Juli 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du das Rad aus meinem Link oben nicht willst.


ist das dein Angebot?... bitte nicht persönlich nehmen wenn ich erstmal dankend ablehne



Romano71 schrieb:


> 150er Vorbau,19" Rahmen und s hön lange Stütze...sollte klappen.


willst du das wirklich so 'nem schönen Rahmen antun?



gt-heini schrieb:


> Du brauchst GT-Mass 20 Zoll. Die alten GT's werden Mitte -Mitte  gemessen. 22zoll brauchst du nur bei einer Größe über 2 m.



Welche Mitte(n) Oberrohr oder Rh... einfach die Zoll in cm umrechnen?... oder check ich's nur grad nicht 

ansonsten fand ich die Idee mit dem 28er ganz gut und werde auch noch mal genauer nach schauen... was letztendlich daraus wird 

verwirrt bin ich etwas hiervon:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-scream-20-zoll/122309977-217-1488?ref=search
für 'nen großen Rahmen mit 26er Laufrädern sieht das echt harmonisch aus... stimmt dort wirklich 20zoll


----------



## Romano71 (20. Juli 2013)

Mit Vorbaubastelei bin ich auch kein Freund von.Verändert das Fahrverhalten übelst.Lange Stütze...warum nicht?

28er zum 29" aufrüsten...Platz sollten die Rahmen haben.
Laufräder oder vielmehr die Felgen könnten ein Schwachpunkt sein.
Mit deiner Größe bringst du bisschen Mehrgewicht mit.Denke aber beim normalen CC oder Touren sollte es auch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (20. Juli 2013)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> verwirrt bin ich etwas hiervon:
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-scream-20-zoll/122309977-217-1488?ref=search
> ... stimmt dort wirklich 20zoll





Typ17 schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist ein 20 Zoll.
> Oberrohr MM 585
> Sitzrohr MM 510
> ME 570


... wäre das auch beantwortet

nun hat mein 2011er Karakoram Oberrohr-horizontal ca.: 640mm... ich versuche das immer zu vergleichen oder bin ich da auf dem falschen Ast?


----------



## Romano71 (20. Juli 2013)

Mit der optimalen Rahmengröße ist das ein richtiger Akt.Nicht alle Menschen sind gleich.Einige haben lange Beine,kurzen Oberkörper.Andere Dackelbeine und langen Oberkörper und Affenarme dazu.
Komplettbike ist immer ein Kompromiß.Moderne Rahmen anderer Hersteller verwenden stark abfallende Oberrohre um Schrittfreiheit bei Dackelbeinen trotz langer Oberrohrlänge zu ermöglichen.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal paar Rahmen fahren und schauen,was dir zusagt.
Unser Treffen in Schierke ist ein sehr guter Anlaß dazu ;-) Plus Fachgespräche,Blödsinn reden und vielleicht Teilequellen^^

Ich hab bei meinem 20er Avalanche derb kurzen Vorbau und lieg trotz meiner 1,83 cm wie auf einem Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. Juli 2013)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ist das dein Angebot?... bitte nicht persönlich nehmen wenn ich erstmal dankend ablehne
> 
> 
> willst du das wirklich so 'nem schönen Rahmen antun?
> ...



Mitte Tretlager - Mitte Oberrohr. 1 Zoll sind 2,51 cm

Rahmen werden heute Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sattelrohr gemessen. Ein 20 Zoll ist somit ein ca. 54 cm Rahmen.


----------



## cleiende (20. Juli 2013)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ist das dein Angebot?... bitte nicht persönlich nehmen wenn ich erstmal dankend ablehne



Kollega, wenn ich was unter eigener Flagge anbiete dann sage ich das auch. 
Aber gut, anhand des Fotos und meines Körperbaus sowie des Standortes im Angebot in Verbindung mit meinem Profil hätte der denkende homo sapiens mit geringem Energieverbrauch erkennen können daß das Rad aus der Anzeige nicht von mir ist.
Angenehme Suche noch.


----------



## Rahbari (21. Juli 2013)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> verwirrt bin ich etwas hiervon:
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-scream-20-zoll/122309977-217-1488?ref=search
> für 'nen großen Rahmen mit 26er Laufrädern sieht das echt harmonisch aus... stimmt dort wirklich 20zoll



Das ist GT-Größe 20 Zoll, also ca. 51cm Sitzrohr gemessen Mitte Tretlager - Mitte Oberrohr. Je nach Geschmack für 185 - 195 geeignet. Große Rahmen mit fetten Reifen finde ich echt super. Bin gespannt, wie das Traum-Cyclone von  @dkh99 aussieht, wenn er es auf Smoke/Dart 2.1 aufrüstet.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (21. Juli 2013)

Romano71 schrieb:


> Mit der optimalen Rahmengröße ist das ein richtiger Akt....


schon klar... mein Problem liegt eher in der Vergleichbarkeit von meinem derzeitigen Bike zu den Rahmen damals



gt-heini schrieb:


> Mitte Tretlager - Mitte Oberrohr. 1 Zoll sind 2,51 cm
> 
> Rahmen werden heute Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sattelrohr gemessen. Ein 20 Zoll ist somit ein ca. 54 cm Rahmen.



Danke 
... und wenn die Hersteller diese Größe in Verlängerung des Sattelrohr bis zum horizontalen Oberrohr messen würden, dann wäre wahrscheinlich auch gar keinem aufgefallen das Oberrohre an Mtb's heutzutage so gar nicht mehr horizontal sind

Und 21zoll Rahmen gabs damals nicht?... oder 

Und noch mal danke für eure Hilfsbereitschaft... nun kenn ich immerhin meine damalige Rahmengrösse


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (21. Juli 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Das ist GT-Größe 20 Zoll, also ca. 51cm Sitzrohr gemessen Mitte Tretlager - Mitte Oberrohr. Je nach Geschmack für 185 - 195 geeignet. Große Rahmen mit fetten Reifen finde ich echt super. Bin gespannt, wie das Traum-Cyclone von  @_dkh99_ aussieht, wenn er es auf Smoke/Dart 2.1 aufrüstet.


dieses?... nehm ich an


dkh99 schrieb:


> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/8r/f7/8rf7ldvilpi2/large_IMG_20130105_123802.jpg?0[/IMG]



anscheinend auch ein 20zoll (nur kurz überflogen)?


----------



## Romano71 (21. Juli 2013)

Schick^^
Aber Kette ist bisschen lang


----------

